# Mars ME0913 double stack



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The motor is fitted with a temperature sensor, KTY84-130.
it has 8 poles 8 magnets.
Motor weight 14kg
6 phase cables, 3 from each coil set. About 3 inches protrusion from casing.
22.2mm drive shaft with 3/16 keyway
I think it does 57 revs per volt.
changes in design will be available to specific manufacturers on bulk buy.
pallates of 48 units are available to importers.
Motor can turn either direction buy swaping 2 hall sensors and 2 phase cables.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I emailed him as well, he stated:

12-15hp @160-180A continuous
maybe 30HP @450A peak for a couple minutes.
80 volts MAXIMUM
5000RPM MAXIMUM

an FYI:
Rev's/volt are measurements for Brushed motors..... your poles and input frequency will determine RPM.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

frodus said:


> I emailed him as well, he stated:
> 
> 12-15hp @160-180A continuous
> maybe 30HP @450A peak for a couple minutes.
> ...


restricted by heat?
i wonder how cooling system set up here - where air flow goes in - where out?

2. what the weight?
3. torque, Nm - x axis? - continuous? what max peak?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Its restricted the same way all motors are.... the design. Its not designed for high HP.

No mention of weight.

Torque is on the bottom, in inch-lbs force. On the graph, torque is directly related to input current (fairly linear), Mars stated "160-180A continuous"..... do some calculations to get what continuous torque that would be. They stated 450A for peak, do some more calculations to get peak torque.

simple algebra.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The motor weighes 14kg
the cooling system is holding this motor back I think and the rated performance figures are limited because of this . You can follow the cooling air path by looking at the section view above.
The rotor has a single 3/16 (4.75mm) keyway on a 22mm section of shaft. Not sure what kind of torque that arrangement can handle.
Personally Id like to see 3 such keyways for the rotor and drive. Like a poormans spline.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> The motor weighes 14kg
> the cooling system is holding this motor back I think and the rated performance figures are limited because of this . You can follow the cooling air path by looking at the section view above.
> The rotor has a single 3/16 (4.75mm) keyway on a 22mm section of shaft. Not sure what kind of torque that arrangement can handle.
> Personally Id like to see 3 such keyways for the rotor and drive. Like a poormans spline.


may be opposite way? centrifugal force would push air out


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

gor said:


> may be opposite way? centrifugal force would push air out


Boundry layer...could be a problem


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

this propeller (impeller) which way it works? it suking or pumping air?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

gor said:


> this propeller (impeller) which way it works? it suking or pumping air?



It draws air through the motor
follow the blue line


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

shaft-mount impellers might not provide enough air flow on low rpm 
also:
perm motors http://www.perm-motor.de/site/en/products/syn_motors.php?linkid=p&linkid2=1
PMS 120 L.pdf
Max. power at different motor-speed with aircooling at a min. airstream of 5 m/s

here's what they did to mantamotor (pmg226):
http://www.hydrogenappliances.com/manta.html
"For extreme racing applications you maywish to add a stream of compressed air at thispoint ->2CFM@50PSI for cooling rotor in extreme high amperage situations "


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Delivery has been delayed as the ME0913 is getting magnet upgrades from 150C to 180C and a new rotor to suit.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Magnets havent been changed.
The controller the Chinese were using had uneven phase voltages and was heating up the magnets excessivley. John took a sevcon with him to test and it ran 24 hours at 72 degrees C putting out 10hp.
I have secured mine (2) and they are on their way to Sydney.
John has no stock of the ME0913 as yet in the US, that could be 6 weeks.
Retail around the $600 mark.


----------



## aegidius (Oct 10, 2010)

Have just inquired this week - John F. has around 50 in stock. Don't all rush now, I want one  For other Aussies - I don't know if evworks (Perth) will be carrying them. I imagine the rotor would be slightly different to the single-sided version (3001) as the magnets need to be visible to the poles on both sides.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone have any experience to post on this one? Im wanting to get one and a Kelly KHB72701


----------



## atbrandt (Sep 30, 2010)

I've ordered one. Waiting for it to arrive in The Netherlands.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Me too, went with the Sevcon controller, the Gen 4. Lets compare notes


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine has run well so far but only on 80v.
only probs are the undersized grub screw on the cooling fan hub.
its like M3
I had to drill it out and tap to M5 and add another M5 grub screw 90 degrees further round.
I have also removed a lot of the cooling shroud so air can escape directly radially out from the fan.
also elongated some of the shroud bolt holes so that the sensor timing could be advance to max.
thinking about making a blanking disc for the fan which would block off all the holes that were left after the blades were punched out.
this might limit the inlet air to the motor side of the fan and not the ambient side.


----------



## mmark666 (Feb 21, 2009)

Where did you order the motor? The only sources I found are marselectricllc.com ($849) and kellycontroller.com ($749)... Is there a better place to order from? Ripperton mentioned something around $600...

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

pm me mark


----------



## atbrandt (Sep 30, 2010)

Received the motor a few days back. Will start making the CAD drawings that will be used for ordering the custom parts that will make up the motor mounting bracket. It'll be tight on my Cagiva, so fingers crossed.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

atbrandt said:


> Received the motor a few days back. Will start making the CAD drawings that will be used for ordering the custom parts that will make up the motor mounting bracket. It'll be tight on my Cagiva, so fingers crossed.


Heres a 3D model of the double stack as built (or recieved) very accurate

in Inventor 2008 and in step file

also my 2 motor mount brackets in Inventor which you might be able to mod if you have Inventor.
EDIT motor mounts now in stp. file


----------



## atbrandt (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for that RIPPERTON. Much appreciated!


----------



## grinser92 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi
i am thinking about using the ME0913 for an electric Motorcycle. 
I cant figure out the different numbers about the current

from Motenergy:
" Continuous current of 125 Amps AC (180 Amps DC into the motor control). 9) Peak current of 420 Amps AC for 1 minute (600 Amps DC into the motor control)"

how do 125AC and 180 DC or 420AC and 600DC fit together?
I thought, the connection between AC and DC on three phase motors was the square root of 3, which would be 216amps DC for the 125 AC. 

somebody got any numbers of what Power and torque you could get out of a stock ME0913 if you improve the cooling?

greetings
Philipp


----------

